# Oregon_campers New Ride!!!



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess you hang around here long enough you get the itch for what other people have. Well&#8230;I had that itch and I ended up scratching it with a brand new Ford F-350. Ford is hurting right now, so I think I finally got a great deal. 



· 2008 F-350 - Crew Cab - Short Bed

· White - Lariat Package

· Captain Chairs up front&#8230;with HUGE storage in armrest console

· Power Sun/Moon Roof

· 6.4L v-8 Diesel (Yup&#8230;I'm an oil burner now)

· 5 Speed Auto Transmissions

· Supplemental Heater

· 3.55 Axel (same towing at 3.73, but done via "Job 3" build. Estimate 1.5 MPG increase)

· Navigation System

· Audiophile Stereo System

· Power Sliding Read Window

· Drivers Memory Package

· Dual Zone Electronic Automatic Temperature Control

· Heated Front Seats

· Step/Handle integrated into Tailgate

· Reverse Camera in Tailgate

· Reverse Vehicle Aid Sensors

· Adjustable Gas/Brake Pedals (DW is 5'1", so this was mandatory)

· Tow Command

· Powerscope Trailer Mirrors (anyone looking for a deal on a great set of McKesh Mirrors?)

· Stowable Bed Extender

· Spray in Bed Liner

Went to the storage lot yesterday and dialed in the Equalizer Hitch and the integrated brake controller. During the 3 miles I put on the rig while testing the hitch and brakes&#8230;it felt great. Can't wait to get this baby out on the highway/mountains and see what it can really do.

And now for the pictures. 
Click on the link below to go to my Google site....then click on the picture for the FULL size image.








http://tannerjim.googlepages.com/f-350


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice Jim! I'm sure you will be very happy with your new beast.

--Greg


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

SAAAAAWEEEEEEET! Congrats!.

Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Jim!

Welcome to the world of diesel







What a beautiful towing machine!
Looks like you got all the bells and whistles...I love the rear step, way cool









Enjoy and Happy Towing,


----------



## Fletch (May 16, 2008)

VERY NICE truck Jim.







I m Sure your trips will be much more enjoyable. Im going to have to get my wife more on this site so she gets the same itch and maybe I can upgrade my truck. HA HA.







Congratulations on the new truck.
Fletch


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

About time you scratched that itch!!!

Welcome to the club! There is nothing like hauling the trailer up a 6% grade and knowing that you have plenty of exta power, just in case...









So how long before the entire PNW is 350's?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a beauty!! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Woo-Hoo Nice ride Jim and welcome







to the Power Stroke Nation

As Nathan said, just wait until you're hauling freight up the loooong grade









Best of luck with it









Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice!!!!!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice truck!







Congrats. You won't regret it.

Brad


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

That's one great looking truck! Congrats!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Sounds just like mine but white!! You will love it! on our last couple trips ive been averaging 10.5 mpg towing the 32BHDS. not too bad with only 8,000 miles on it.

Oh ya, learn from me and the losers that stole my tailgate. put a hose clamp on the right side rotation point. Those tailgates are not cheap....
*
ENJOY !!*


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck, looks sweet.

Hmmm. didn't see a post about somebody gettin' a new burb....guess it's in transit, maybe







.

Go camping and enjoy.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice. Welcome to more pain at the pump!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What not a dulley????? Nice truck though.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice! Now you have plenty of room for your dirt bikes.... and that step will make it much easier to load them......hummmmm step...I wish I had a step.... wonder if it is compatible with a 2003 F350.... where you camping this weekend?????


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats Jim! Nice ride. I hope to upgrade to something newer in about a year. Until then the old 2002 keeps chugging right along!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> About time you scratched that itch!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club! There is nothing like hauling the trailer up a 6% grade and knowing that you have plenty of exta power, just in case...
> 
> ...


When all of our relocation puzzle pieces have been gathered and assembled via the Oregon coast, the 350 population will be + 1









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice truck! (Even if it is a Ford








)

You're gonna love how that truck pulls. But the pain will be when you fill it up. Right now, gas here is around $3.85/gallon, but diesel is $4.55.. ouch!

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Truck! Congradulations.I love the Tailgate step and grab bar.
When it's time for me to get another TV I'll go Ford too I think.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice truck! Congrats. You will love it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I wish I had a step.... wonder if it is compatible with a 2003 F350.... where you camping this weekend?????


Yes i believe they are.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice new ride!

I've noticed that the Ford dealers in the area have some outstanding deals on new trucks. F-150s going for 1/2 to 2/3 their original price. The discounts on the bigger trucks are less of course! I'm guessing it only gets worse for them and better for us as time goes on. Some of the truck lots are packed with trucks and when the new model year gets into full swing I'm guessing even the big trucks are going to get cheap (it's all relative). Maybe that's what's already happening.

I'm sure envious!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> About time you scratched that itch!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club! There is nothing like hauling the trailer up a 6% grade and knowing that you have plenty of exta power, just in case...
> 
> ...


We're working on it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wolfpackers said:


> Congrats on the new truck, looks sweet.
> 
> Hmmm. didn't see a post about somebody gettin' a new burb....guess it's in transit, maybe
> 
> ...


You guys will just have to wait and see....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Nice! Now you have plenty of room for your dirt bikes.... and that step will make it much easier to load them......hummmmm step...I wish I had a step.... wonder if it is compatible with a 2003 F350.... where you camping this weekend?????


We're "camping" in Cabo San Lucas this weekend!!! We will be there for 8 days...so I'll be offline for a while. We get back at 11:45pm....and leave for 5 days of camping the following morning. Just got my son a new TTR-90 dirt bike yesterday and he will be loving that. Sold his 50cc bike in 60 mins of posting to Craigslist. I was surpised by the amount of power this bike has.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're "camping" in Cabo San Lucas this weekend!!! We will be there for 8 days...so I'll be offline for a while. We get back at 11:45pm....and leave for 5 days of camping the following morning. Just got my son a new TTR-90 dirt bike yesterday and he will be loving that. Sold his 50cc bike in 60 mins of posting to Craigslist. I was surpised by the amount of power this bike has.


Cabo San Lucas is about as far from "camping" as you can get!







And where is the truck parked while you are gone???? So I can steal the step check it out???

That is a pretty good upgrade. My friends son did that move too - CRF50 to the TTR90 and he has just about outgrown the 90 - I think the next move will be TTR125 small wheel (which is cousin has almost outgrown). It is an endless cycle, but fun all the way around. We will have to plan a mini rally that includes some dirt biking. I think we are heading to Big Lake (Santiam Pass) for Labor day if you happen to be around.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats on the truck it should help with the bikes. Anyway cant wait till we get the burb, i will keep u informed. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Congrats on the truck it should help with the bikes. Anyway cant wait till we get the burb, i will keep u informed. Thanks.


You're going to love it....already miss the Quadrasteer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice! Now you have plenty of room for your dirt bikes.... and that step will make it much easier to load them......hummmmm step...I wish I had a step.... wonder if it is compatible with a 2003 F350.... where you camping this weekend?????


We're "camping" in Cabo San Lucas this weekend!!! We will be there for 8 days...so I'll be offline for a while. We get back at 11:45pm....and leave for 5 days of camping the following morning. Just got my son a new TTR-90 dirt bike yesterday and he will be loving that. Sold his 50cc bike in 60 mins of posting to Craigslist. I was surpised by the amount of power this bike has.
[/quote]
Uh Jim, better lock that tailgate before you leave....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the truck it should help with the bikes. Anyway cant wait till we get the burb, i will keep u informed. Thanks.


You're going to love it....already miss the Quadrasteer.








[/quote]
Aww come on Jim. Just remember with 2 wheels turning, you just need double the space......









Don't forget if a tree gets in your way, you can now just push it over.......


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice truck. As a former Powerstroke owner, I am sure you will love it! See ya down the road.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Don't forget if a tree gets in your way, you can now just push it over.......


Ah...thanks! That will make things much easier. Same for all small cars?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i really prefer a GMC. but i'm flexible, can i barrow it







really AWESOME good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

swanny said:


> i really prefer a GMC. but i'm flexible, can i barrow it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't even let the DW drive it yet....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't forget if a tree gets in your way, you can now just push it over.......


Ah...thanks! That will make things much easier. Same for all small cars?
[/quote]
Of course! In fact, don't even worry about any car under 4000 lbs. If they get bigger than that, you'll have to press on the accelerator to push them out of the way...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Don't forget if a tree gets in your way, you can now just push it over.......


Ah...thanks! That will make things much easier. Same for all small cars?
[/quote]
Of course! In fact, don't even worry about any car under 4000 lbs. If they get bigger than that, you'll have to press on the accelerator to push them out of the way...








[/quote]

LOL.....

I'm really loving this truck. Finding all sorts of fun stuff to add....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats Jim, Of course the next "itch" will be for a 5th wheel!

Regards, Glenn
P.S. I second the hose clamp on the tailgate.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Congrats Jim, Of course the next "itch" will be for a 5th wheel!
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> P.S. I second the hose clamp on the tailgate.


Too funny...I was JUST now looking at the 31KFW....








http://keystone-sydney.com/?page=detail&am...amp;model=31KFW


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats Jim, Of course the next "itch" will be for a 5th wheel!
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> P.S. I second the hose clamp on the tailgate.


Too funny...I was JUST now looking at the 31KFW....








http://keystone-sydney.com/?page=detail&am...amp;model=31KFW
[/quote]

That would save on having to purchase a bike ramp for the truck
















Ed


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice ride. Just so happens I might be jumping into a new truck soon. Is Ford giving any incentives, rebates, or special financing right now?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beaner242 said:


> Nice ride. Just so happens I might be jumping into a new truck soon. Is Ford giving any incentives, rebates, or special financing right now?


Employee Pricing
+
Cash Incentives ($$ depending truck and where you live)

Click on this link to go to their Incentive Page
Ford Incentives


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> Congrats Jim, Of course the next "itch" will be for a 5th wheel!
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> P.S. I second the hose clamp on the tailgate.


Too funny...I was JUST now looking at the 31KFW....








http://keystone-sydney.com/?page=detail&am...amp;model=31KFW
[/quote]

That would save on having to purchase a bike ramp for the truck
















Ed
[/quote]

Too late...ramp will arrive next Tuesday.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Ford Turbodiesel! Nice Ride =)

-CC


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Congrats on your new ride ... what a beauty.... is there a 5er in the future?

Thor


----------

